# Question About a Jack Plate



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in the same situation with my gheenoe. My 4 hp does not move the boat enough. I think I need to move the motor up a bit with a jack plate.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Take the money you would spend on a plate, sell the 4 horse and but a bigger motor. IMHO ;D


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

I really a west lake boat. (6 hp or less) so I'd like to tinker with it a bit first. Am already getting a 9.9 for the front of flamingo. two engine boat. Either way, a jack plate will come in handy.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

have you tried tilting the motor so the cavitation plate is the same plane as the hull?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> have you tried tilting the motor so the cavitation plate is the same plane as the hull?


If I tilt it on the stock bracket one slot lower, the boat goes 12mph. And the cavitation plate is actually lower than the hull. That's why I figure if I make some sort of lifting bracket, I can straighten the angle of the motor and possibly get a little better performance out of it. 


I planned on keeping this boat to fish West Lake down in the park, and pond hopping. But I'm short on cash, so it's up for sale to finish my project skiff. If I can finish my skiff without selling the jon boat I'll keep it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'm in the same situation with my gheenoe. My 4 hp does not move the boat enough. I think I need to move the motor up a bit with a jack plate.


Gheenoes need 5hp to get on plane, that's the word I got from Pugar himself back when I was originally looking for a gheenoe. 

I would bet a 4hp would plane it if you added a doel-fin or similiar to your motor though. 

-T


----------

